# Briggs and Stratton kill switch wiring



## vennamaneni

We bought a new Briggs and Stratton 950 series 208 cc engine for a go cart which we are going to build. i need to wire an external kill switch (other than the one which it comes with). There are two wires which are visible outside the engine. 









Will the engine stop if we short the black and the yellow wire? Is there any other way we can wire the kill switch?
any help would be appreciated!


----------



## kendallt

Not familiar with newer B&S engines, but he kill switch on the majority of them just grounds the coil to the block, that 'empty' black wire may be the external kill wire.

Should be able to look up a manual on Briggs & Stratton Engines | Small Engine & Lawn Mower Parts Will need your model number.


----------



## AVB

The black and yellow wires going the silver square metal box is you low oil sensor. The other black wire should the be the kill wire which grounded via a switch to the engine's crankcase to kill the ignition.


----------

